# I saw this and had to pass it on here.



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Evtream Sheep LED Art. ( this way too good not to see )
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw[/youtube]

Chris


_edited to embed video_


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

That is so cool!   Those are some well trained dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

No matter how many times I see this I still love it!
The herding dogs are awesome too!

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

x2 It is so neat and funny no matter how many times you've seen it. lol


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 23, 2012)

This is great!! You can tell these guys know sheep.


----------

